# PX4 9mm Mags



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW I read it somewhere else (maybe this site eeermmm search button is where>)

but loading up 17 rounds in the magazine is a [email protected]%^&! Can I break these things in quicker?

I hate to use the supplied ez loader thing, but I have to right now!:smt022


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

They are tough. I figured out that it is easier if I press down on the round inside the mag with my left thumb while inserting the new round with my right hand. I've been able to get all 17 rounds in the mag without swearing.

WM


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Load them to 17 and let them sit. Mine are all fairly easy to load now but the 17th was a pain for the first couple months. They will get better, just shoot more and loosen up that spring.


----------

